# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Glorantha Dragon Lands -  by Darran

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Hand drawn

*Review*

This map by Darran has caught a few people's eyes and it's a handdrawn beauty. It's a RuneQuest map of a part of Glorantha and I doubt that it could have been made using software.

It is the view of many in the Guild that regardless of the software at our disposal, a map drawn by hand is hard to beat for personality and this is a perfect example.


*Original thread* 
Click here to view the original thread.

----------


## Sigurd

Here's a working link:

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o...onLands-01.jpg

----------


## jfrazierjr

I edited the OP.   It appears that the board has case sensitive filenames, so I just modified the URL to change the case of the map name.

----------


## ravells

Thanks jf, it was late and I'd had a few bevvies....should have checked the links after I posted it!

----------


## Darran

Wow!  :Surprised: 

Thanks guys.

I have just noticed this on the front page now.
I'll get the next version of the map posted up tomorrow along with a few different ways of representing the marsh.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

> I have just noticed this on the front page now.


Me too.
Great work, Darran.  :Very Happy:

----------


## wally-d-feed

amazingly detailed! great Work

----------


## Ramah

> In the nineteenth century, Victor Hugo described Bacharach as a 'land of fairy tales, ... the soft-spoken king of Dragon Pass, the talented Steffen 'Stormbringer' ... Greg sent greetings and some new Gloranthan readings from his current home in ... Darren Sims, and a very suspect bunch of usuals for 'Beak No Eval', ..


Huh? I've read that three times and I still don't understand it. :$

And to stay on topic, I love this map. Really wonderful artwork.  :Smile:

----------


## byrondunn

Excellent map, love the angle its drawn from, the 3d effect of this angle i really like, got me thinking about doing my own 3d angle map can i down load it for ref ?

----------

